# CB Radio Connection Question



## blackmagichat

I have a Cobra 18 WX ST II CB radio. It has three power connection wires (pinkish-red, orange, and black). The pinkish-red is supposed to be connected to an accessory 12V fuse, the orange to a constant 12V fuse, and the black to the negative side of the automobile. I picked up a cigarette lighter adapter for it at a truck stop so I didn't have to hook it up to fuses. The adapter has three pin holes. There are no instructions with the adapter. I'm assuming one could put the wires in the three pin holes and use electrical tape to hold them in, but I'm not sure. Is this connection correct? If not, how is it to be connected? Pics below.









The Cobra 18 WX ST II CB radio.









The power leads.









The adapter pin holes.









How I'm thinking of connecting it.

Please help. I want to install it in my car ASAP, but do not want to ruin the CB (or worse, the car!).


----------



## kodi

You need a socket on the end of the lead for the plug to fit into.
That said you have two options;
1. connect it like you have said but that will give you a loose connection and the chance of shorting out.
2. cut the plug off the lead and then join the wires with crimp connections if you don't want to solder


----------



## ashumann12

Kodi is correct, I would just cut the black plug off and splice the wires. The plug you bought fits standard Cobra and other CB radios. The red and yellow can be spliced together if using a cigarette lighter plug, one is for power and the other keeps the channel memory when you turn it off. Using a cig. lighter plug, you will loose memory every time you unplug it or if the cig outlet shuts off with the key.

Welcome to the world of Citizens Band Radios, do you have a "Handle" yet? (I am Lone Wolf)


----------



## mrmagoolew

Both previous posts are correct. Just cut the plug off or unscrew it and save it. If you cut the plug off, leave a little length to it and you might be able to use it on another radio. If you haven't already cut it off, go to Radio shack and get the plug they offer. It's slick, in that you only have to use some sort of pointed object to insert the wires. I used an old pen. You just push down on a little button, insert the wire and let up the pressure on the little button. BTW, you got the 953 waivin a hand from Western Pa. Lew


----------



## mrmagoolew

BTW, get rid of that little magnet mount antenna and get a Wilson 1000 or a K40 magnet mount. Put it in the center of your roof for best results. I use the K40 myself. That little antenna will get you no where. It'll have a range of about a 1/4 mile if you're lucky. Besides, it'll throw off your SWR reading and mess with the final transistor in your radio. NOT GOOD. It's OK to use in a pinch, but throw it away as soon as you can. Lew


----------



## Brettrocks

I have the same CB Radio, where did you get the cigarette adapter for yours, cuz I need to get the same one. Msg me back please when you have a chance

Brett


----------



## SABL

Hi Brett....welcome to TSF!!

Good luck getting a reply from blackmagichat.....this thread was started more than 3 yrs ago and the OP may not be active on this forum. Perhaps others will have an answer for you.


----------



## DonaldG

Brett - go into any auto accessories supply shop. You should get one there.


----------



## ashumann12

Yes, Donald is correct! (Hey there Donald! :wave any radio shack type store, auto parts store, or your freindly neighborhood truckstop will carry the plugs.


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Adam - good to see you again after all this time! :wave:


----------



## DonaldG

thread closed to allow it to die off naturally


----------

